# chevy s10 air bag set up



## lowol (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup...when installing bags on an S10 do I need to trim the spring pocket or can I leave them stock......is it a bolt on job or is there like cutting involved..



thanx


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowol_@Sep 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11710231
> *Sup...when installing bags on an S10 do I need to trim the spring pocket or can I  leave them stock......is it a bolt on job or is there like cutting involved..
> thanx
> *


Probably would depend on the bag
If the bag touches, you need to trim it. If you can fit your fingers all the way around between the bag and not touch, you're good


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Your definitely going to have to trim the spring pocket. How much to cut, depends on the size of the bag. If its a 4 cyl, you can get away with a 2500, but if its a 6 cyl you will want the 2600's for the extra weight. Thats just rule of thumb. 

Check out s10forum.com
alot of good info.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

yes even with a 2500 or a re5/6 slam you still need to cut the spring pocket a bunch and also smooth it to. other wise it will rub or cut the bag and pop prematurly. conitechs, dominaters, air lifts , slams and firestones all expand width wise a certain amount and you need upper and lower cups or upper cups and a lower plate s10forum is a good place for more info on this


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Trim it I've been there a thousand times you're wasting your time if you don't.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Find out what size bags you have. If you are using a 2600 or above, you will need to CUT out the pocket enough that the bag is snug and DOES NOT TOUCH ANY METAL for it to get poked. If you have 2500's, then you will need to trim till it fits snug. 

RULE OF THUMB:
After your feel you have trimmed/cut enough. Install, BUT do not place in the wheel yet. What you do is put a jack under the lower arm and lift till the bag is FULLY compressed then RUN YOUR FINGER around the bag. If you feel metal or your finger can not run a 360 degree turn on the bag, your not finished, uninstall and keep at it until you can do a 360 degree turn around the bag using your finger WITHOUT touching metal.

Your not done yet though, make sure that your bag DOES NOT arch as much when you inflate it. The reason being is that the more it arches, the more you have chances of BALLOONING which is VERY bad. ART carries offset UPPER cups that help allow a linear motion from the bag instead of the arch. SD also has their new cups that allow a bit of offset (it was mainly designed to help fit the Conti-tech 2600) but it is not much. 

I hope this helps. and ask if you are still having problems.


----------



## lowol (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your good answers ..... FOEY thanx so much for being so elaborate but that avatar distracts the hell out of me.... she got nice bags though.....
back to the issue ...if for some reason after trimming the hell out of the spring pocket to make tha bag fit good I change my mind and decide to place the stock spring and shock back inside the pocket will it not hold properly thus not being able to drive the car safely ... I think you can change cutlass oldsmobile back to stock condition with no problems but not so sure with s10.... sorry I am totally fucking clueless...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

sex sells :biggrin:

I think you can. Within the pocket, on the top frame side, below inside the spring pocket.. sorry I've been listening to George Carlin (r.i.p.), there should be some tabs or something pretty much where it looks as if it's a bracket for something, that holds the spring from the top, the bottom is the lca spring bucket (the lca in general). 
With your stock springs there should be a rubber circle cup fucking thing on top when you take out the stock spring or any spring for that matter. 
With that and the topp portion bracket thing on the frame it will put your spring snug up top, preventing it from giggling around in there like old lady titties. 

Your not going to be cutting much out once you finish. The highest for 2600's is right there where the... fuck it I can't describe it, 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=406790&st=40

scroll down till you see some titties and pictures. I forgot I did a little insight to this in the Instruction thread that's pinned in this forum. 
It will show you how much your really cutting. So yeah I know you can reinstall the stock springs, sorry for making you read all of this.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey+Sep 28 2008, 02:05 PM~11720325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Backspace broke??  :biggrin:


----------

